# local breeder



## paisley pup (Jul 12, 2012)

I am looking for a reputable breeder in my area that would be willing to mentor me in structure and show grooming.I am currently a groomer with hopes to one day groom competitivly any help would be more than appreciated. I'm in the Philadelphia area.


----------

